# Picturebutton oder Commandbutton mit Bild



## cortex6 (10. Juni 2009)

servus, 
mein problem ist , wenn ich icons auf einem commandbutton einrichte sind diese immer in der mitte zenriert und der text darunter ich hätte jetzt  jedoch gern das  bild links und den text rechts ist, ich finde hierzu aber keine  einstellungs möglichkeit.
kennt jemand eine schlichte lösung da ich noch ein relativer neuling bin.

plz help


----------



## ANI (14. Juni 2009)

cortex6 hat gesagt.:


> servus,
> mein problem ist , wenn ich icons auf einem commandbutton einrichte sind diese immer in der mitte zenriert und der text darunter ich hätte jetzt  jedoch gern das  bild links und den text rechts ist, ich finde hierzu aber keine  einstellungs möglichkeit.
> kennt jemand eine schlichte lösung da ich noch ein relativer neuling bin.
> 
> plz help


Hey cortex6,
da es dafür nach meines Erachtens keine Einstellung gibt, erstelle doch einfach mit Photo-Shop ein Bild, wo das Icon links und der Text rechts steht. Lade dieses Bild unter "Picture" deines Command-Buttons ein und setze den "Style" auf "1 - Graphical". Dann hast Du auch den gewünschten Effekt.

Gruß ANI


----------



## cortex6 (15. Juni 2009)

ich hab inzwischen ne ösung gefunden...

nur fals jemand das selbe prob hat .....

http://www.vbarchiv.net/forum/id22_i34578t34575_button-mit-picture-aus-dll-laden.html

darf ich hier solche links einstellen ? naja ich hoff doch.. greetz  
ps: topic kann geschlossen werden


----------



## ronaldh (16. Juni 2009)

Das ist aber ein .NET-Beispiel in Deinem Link. Du hast hier jedoch im VB6-Forum gepostet. Und in VB6 ist ANI's Lösung am besten praktikabel.


----------

